# Deer Cam



## bcritch (Jan 12, 2008)

https://www.rd-hc.com/rdhc_deer_cam.htm


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2008)

Great site, I used to leave it up on my PC at work, People would gather around my cube!

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=266&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=deer+cam


----------



## bcritch (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry for the duplicate post. Before my time  

have you ever seen this site? https://www.deer101.com/

Look under the Live Video tab.

There are some real nice bucks on there.


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2008)

bcritch said:


> Sorry for the duplicate post. Before my time
> 
> have you ever seen this site? https://www.deer101.com/
> 
> ...




Are you a member there? Is it worth joining?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 13, 2008)

All I can ever see is a squirrel or a racoon.


----------



## bcritch (Jan 13, 2008)

Jim said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the duplicate post. Before my time
> ...



Yes I registered to view the Live Video. IMO the video is pretty good.


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 13, 2008)

You guys need to check out mattman's pics if you like this stuff


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2008)

I have! I need to talk to him about his camera system.

Mattman, If you see this, What camera are you using?

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="https://i163.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid163.photobucket.com/albums/t288/Otterods/Trail%20Cam%20Videos/M4V00015.flv"></embed>


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 13, 2008)

He had some pics up of some cameras he was making. He had some out of the BPS catalog, and most had Sony digitals installed in them. He has a ton of those things.


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2008)

dampeoples said:


> He had some pics up of some cameras he was making. He had some out of the BPS catalog, and most had Sony digitals installed in them. He has a ton of those things.



I just saw the photos of the ones he makes. So much for that!  

I really cant get a good opinion on the ones for sale. I dont want to spend allot, but I want a fairly decent good one.


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 13, 2008)

Have him make you a few  I remember a discussion with him where he made them to overcome some of the shortcomings of retail models.


----------



## bcritch (Jan 13, 2008)

dampeoples said:


> He had some pics up of some cameras he was making. He had some out of the BPS catalog, and most had Sony digitals installed in them. He has a ton of those things.



They look real nice. I'm thinking of setting up a video camera where I hunt. I use a trail cam which is good but I think I'm missing some deer with it. I'm still undecided on what to do.


----------



## bcritch (Jan 14, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> All I can ever see is a squirrel or a racoon.



2 Bucks on there now. The deer are nocturnal right now. The best time to see them is between 6 - 7PM or first light in the morning.


----------

